#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Pump Calculation Flow Chart

## birains265

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Pump Calculation Flow Chart

----------


## Kittipong Tanasanti

you shall narrow what pump type, viscosity of fluid etc. Sizing pump is simply one in design but not simple like chart.
Find hydraulics book which is many.
You need to know head loss by knowing flow rate, pipe diameter, back pressure, viscosity of fluid.
Goto Free zone, there is a plenty of books.

----------


## birains265

> you shall narrow what pump type, viscosity of fluid etc. Sizing pump is simply one in design but not simple like chart.
> Find hydraulics book which is many.
> You need to know head loss by knowing flow rate, pipe diameter, back pressure, viscosity of fluid.
> Goto Free zone, there is a plenty of books.



Hi Mr.Kittipong Tanasanti,

It is high appreciated to your answering my query. I am going to study these critical items that you suggested to me.
I got lots of pump handbook, I don't know which is the best solution to seclect studying on the short period time.
Please advice, suggest some books that you had experience on them.
Thanks a lot.

Birains265

----------


## Kittipong Tanasanti

Dear birains,
I am a senior engineer at Thai MM consultant,THAILAND. I design on Waste water capacity 10-35000 cum/d. I design Water Treatment capacity 500 - 400000 cum/d. sometime I design drainage system in tunnels, mountain road with stepped chute flow and energy dissipate. However please forgive my novice English. All I design always includes water pump, chemical pump, slurry pump. Sometimes faces with transient or water hammer,this item need sopsiticated computer program. The pump i experience size vary 1 - 750 kw. Also valve size from 2.5 cm to 2 meters. So if this pump in your scope, please mail me at khewkhew@gmail.com.
For your question, the book i always come back to read is Practical Hydraulics Handbook by Barbara A. Hauser. Also you will find pump design always connects to headloss and viscosity, So every hydraulics not include open channel flow is a need to read.
And a Thump rules in pump design is Draw the picture - where fluid come , pump, fluid goto , with detail of pipe size and length will make a design very simply. Hope this help.
And Sorry for late reply, I use internet not everyday sometimes only Fri-Sun.

----------


## poomins

Hi friend
Would you like to get the stuff of pump selection?.
what would you like to do? Calculations or selection.
I have some guideline for pump selection through my exp. And I also making calculations software to share.

----------


## Kittipong Tanasanti

Dear poomins,
That's great, please share.

----------


## nhan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the book is there.

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## jituraju

Dear Friend,

Thanks for sharing this book, 

Regards,

Jitu Raju

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## mutrosa

thank you very much for your sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## suzy

Hi everybodyI have a big problem.Anyone help me?We store crudeoil in floating roof tanks. And i calculated NPSH for pumps but NPSHa < NPSHr. So i want to ask something. can i ignore vapour pressure?

----------


## chandanw

Thanks for the book

See More: Article: Pump Calculation Flow Chart

----------


## eliealtawil

Pump calcs for KO drums. I hope they are useful to someone. Regards,
xxxxs://www.4shared.com/folder/XtokWXYn/PUMPUS_CALCULATION.html

----------

